# lacp slow



## nbari (Feb 10, 2009)

On FreeBSD 7.1 i have configured 2 gig nic interfaces to use LACP (Link Aggregation and Failover) following the handbook instructions (http://te.tl/dt)

The switch (3COM_2924-SFP) also is configured to use LACP but the speed using gigabit nic is slow, the max throughput that I get when transferring files (nfs/samba) is about 15MB/s, when the expected was about 50MB/s.

Any ideas on how to tune maybe sysctl for geting the most of the LACP/Gnics ?

regards


----------

